# Bought a board, boots and binding, but NO snow.



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome! 

I would strongly suggest a lesson and probably a good idea to make sure the boots fit right and that the board is setup right before you head out. Would probably be worth heading down to a shop with your gear while you wait for snow! If they try to sell you stuff I'd leave, but if they'll tune up your board and setup your stance for you for a reasonable fee, and help you make sure your boots fit, I think it'd be worth it. Poor fitting boots could ruin your day. You might not know that they're poor fitting until you put on proper fitting boots. Or you might have got lucky and got a pair of good fitting boots right of the bat! 

Anyway, welcome to the sport, have fun, buy a helmet, and buy a big bottle of advil.


----------



## TruckDriver (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help. That's the kind of advice I need. 
Thanks


----------

